# Help with serial number



## Thewoodchucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Good evening
I'm sure it's post here somewhere but I'm struggling to find a way to look up my serial number. On the back of the machine is 74558017 5240. I really just am curious what year it is and how many tons of snow it has moved
I stopped at the local snapper dealer and got a new friction wheel and 2 new belts for 30 dollars Put the new disc on and sprayed the drive plate clean and all gears function again I'm thinking I'm gonna replace some bushings/bearings in the auger system when I break it apart so I'm gonna keep the belts on the shelf until then
Thanks for any help
Craig


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

5240 is the model number and 74558017 is the serial. I have found that the Snapper website is not helpful with older machines. Not sure what you need but here is the parts diagram.

https://www.partstree.com/parts/sna...r-5-hp-two-stage-intermediate-frame-series-0/

Owners manual:

http://lawnandgarden.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/snapper/5240_series.html

The best way to find the year would be the engine serial number.


----------



## Thewoodchucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks
I'll get the engine number tomorrow 
Craig


----------



## ProParts (Jan 27, 2016)

Craig - give me a ring tomorrow if you get stuck. We are located in NH and get parts down to PA in a hurry... 

Here is a link to see the parts diagram for your Snapper 5240

Steve


----------



## Thewoodchucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the diagram
Looks like there are more bearings in there than bushings. That's good The bushings seem cheap enough to replace. This will be a spring time project that I look forward to. It's not broke and throwing just fine. I need to get the wife to get some video of it in action
Thanks
Craig


----------

